# Bosch miter saw question....



## LeveledHomeRepair (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi Chris,

I don't have an answer for you. Though a question. I see your post was made in February. Since then I can only assume you have gotten your 5412L to work properly. Do you like it? Was it out of square? Any recommendations? I'm looking to purchase a new miter-saw and I'm between the 5412 and a Dewalt.


----------

